# My HVAC Experience



## shackdweller (Nov 21, 2016)

I moved into my condo in October of 1996, and with the  exception of regularly changing filters, never had any routine  maintenance done on my HVAC system.

Probably late in the summer  of 2003, I had my first problem.  Two plugs on the indoor condenser  unit, were blown out, with water leaking, after which the thermostat and  fan inside the condo still worked, but the fan in the outside unit no  longer worked, and neither did the heating and cooling.

Probably  in July of 2004, a friend of mine fixed the system, and got it to  cooling again.  He told me that a wire had burned thru in the outdoor  unit, and after he replaced it, the outdoor fan ran again, and the  cooling system worked.

Probably in the late summer of 2005, the  same thing that had happened in 2003 happened again, with the plugs  blown out of the indoor condenser, with a water leak, and the outdoor  fan no longer running, altho the indoor fan and thermostat continued to  work.

During the winter I tried using the emergency heat  button, but it didn't seem to work, and I can't recall an indicator  light going on when I switched it on, so I switched it back off.

In the time since then, the thermostat and indoor fan have continued to work.

On  Wednesday November 9, I turned on the emergency heat  button, and no indicator light came on, although I did smell the heating  coils heating up.

Since then the the indoor fan no longer works.

The HVAC system is the original one installed in 1984 when  the condos were built.

Any observations and opinions from you other board members as to whether I should get second or third opinions about getting a new HVAC system due to the age of the one that I now have?


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 21, 2016)

32 years is a long time for a heat pump.  I would have a service guy come out and see how much it would cost to fix it and then make a determination on replacing the system.  I wouldn't put much into keeping a 32-year-old system working. 15-20 years is about all you can expect these days.  A newer system will be much more efficient than anything built in 1984.


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh and when you get a new system consider having it serviced a bit more frequently.  Find a good independent HVAC tech, avoid ARS.  Around here they excel at replacing systems.  My HVAC guy does a great job keeping my 17-year-old systems up and running.  We'll know when it isn't worth repairing them.  An occasional $100 repair is worth it, a new $500 control board, probably not.


----------



## shackdweller (Dec 13, 2016)

I got a new HVAC system installed, and the man who installed it, used the same specs as the old one, 18,000 BTU and 500 cubic feet.

My shack is basically a one room place, with a very high cathedral ceiling, which some of you might have seen photos of in my posts on skylight covers.

I really feel that such ceilings are a waste of space for both heating and cooling.


----------



## shackdweller (Dec 13, 2016)

What I wish I had known before getting the new HVAC system.

There are still a lot of those old original 1984 units in service at other condos in my area, and when I mentioned it to one of the Condo Association officials, I was told that there was a service technician who speicalized in keeping those old units running, and, yes, many of them are still in service.

I can't say that the old unit I had could have been salvaged, and the years of it being out of service could well have caused it to deteriorate beyond repair.

I just wished that I had known about that service technician and had him check out my old unit, before getting a new one.


----------



## WyrTwister (Dec 22, 2016)

Water leaks at the condenser ?

     Must be a system using heated / cooled water ?

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Sparky617 (Dec 29, 2016)

Water collects on the condenser from humidity in the air.  The leak could have been a plugged drain line, the water can scum up with algae and block the pipe.


----------



## shackdweller (Sep 1, 2017)

I am very much enjoying my new hvac system.  Had the fifst of my twice yearly checks of the system required by the warranty, and a fan in the outdoor part of the system needed replacing.

Sorry I waited so long to take action.  It has been well worth the expense or investment.


----------



## WyrTwister (Sep 2, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> Water collects on the condenser from humidity in the air.  The leak could have been a plugged drain line, the water can scum up with algae and block the pipe.


       Yer , you are 100% correct .

     Been there , Done that .  Did not get the Tee - Shirt .   :-(  

     However , I have seen water bases heat pumps , especially ground source HP's .

Wyr
God bless


----------



## WyrTwister (Sep 2, 2017)

shackdweller said:


> I am very much enjoying my new hvac system.  Had the fifst of my twice yearly checks of the system required by the warranty, and a fan in the outdoor part of the system needed replacing.
> 
> Sorry I waited so long to take action.  It has been well worth the expense or investment.



     Great !  

     Happy you are pleased with how it worked out .   

     Honestly , for 500 sq ft , I would have installed  Ductless Mini Split .  We have 2 & I love them .   

Wyr
God bless


----------

